# Seasoning wineador drawers?



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

So I just ordered my drawers from Forrest the other day, I know I've got some longs weeks of anticipation. I'm wondering how everybody's been seasoning them. I read Herf N. Terfs sticky on seasoning and I guess you could put a sponge and plate on the bottom of the wineador? Maybe one in each shelf/drawer? Either that or just sponge them down but from what I read that might cause them to warp? What has everybody else done?


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

you could also wipe down a bunch of cedar from old boxes with dw and place them around the humidor


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

I am interested as to how to season them. I just placed my order today and I paid for the rush since my humidor is over flowing. I am currently getting the newair 28 ready.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tag9485 said:


> So I just ordered my drawers from Forrest the other day, I know I've got some longs weeks of anticipation. I'm wondering how everybody's been seasoning them. I read Herf N. Terfs sticky on seasoning and I guess you could put a sponge and plate on the bottom of the wineador? Maybe one in each shelf/drawer? Either that or just sponge them down but from what I read that might cause them to warp? What has everybody else done?


One on each shelf with the sponge and plate. Do not wipe them down.
Can take a week or two of seasoning.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't wipe anything. any material that brushes off could lead to helping mold grow in the future.

Just a small glass with distilled water or propylene glycol, set it in the bottom, let it sit for a few days and allow the wood to naturally absorb it.


----------



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

z0diac said:


> I wouldn't wipe anything. any material that brushes off could lead to helping mold grow in the future.
> 
> Just a small glass with distilled water or propylene glycol, set it in the bottom, let it sit for a few days and allow the wood to naturally absorb it.


Thanks for the advice man. Gotta another question for y'all. I've got my wineador set up with KL and the humidity and temp are perfect. Loaded it up with sticks about a week ago. What do I do with all these sticks when I get my drawers haha? I'm guessing some Boveda packs and Tupperware? I know I don't have enough room in my humis'.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Tag9485 said:


> Thanks for the advice man. Gotta another question for y'all. I've got my wineador set up with KL and the humidity and temp are perfect. Loaded it up with sticks about a week ago. What do I do with all these sticks when I get my drawers haha? I'm guessing some Boveda packs and Tupperware? I know I don't have enough room in my humis'.


Time for a WINEADOR !!!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I did 2 sponges on the bottom. I also used a small spray bottle to add some mist after a few days... I didn't spray down the drawers... just helped along the process to get more moisture in the air since it was the winter. It took 5-7 days if I remember correctly, and I actually had to boost the rh after I had put my beads and cigars in it after a few weeks. For that I just left a couple shot glasses filled with distilled water for a few days until the rh bumped back up. I used 2 calibrated hygros to watch as the rh rise. I made sure it was up over 70 for a couple of days before I added everything in and it settled back down at around 63 with my 65% beads before taking a dip, but that was probably due to the cold dry air in my house at the time.

edit: keep in mind I did this in the winter, so you may not have to even bother with the mist bottle or the extra bump. Just make sure your hygro is working properly and it should go very smoothly.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i just got mine from forrest last week. i didnt wipe anything down and it took less than 24 hours for mine to reach 65% with 2 lbs of beads.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tag9485 said:


> Thanks for the advice man. Gotta another question for y'all. I've got my wineador set up with KL and the humidity and temp are perfect. Loaded it up with sticks about a week ago. What do I do with all these sticks when I get my drawers haha? I'm guessing some Boveda packs and Tupperware? I know I don't have enough room in my humis'.


If all else fails, put them in gallon sized Ziploc bags (double bag) with a Boveda pack. Leave them someplace cool and out of sunlight (obviously). Tupperware would also work. The cigars will be ok like this until your wineador is ready for them.


----------

